# Stuff you are just sick and tired of reading and hearing



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2011)

Many sayings and truisms we hear and spread are wrong or oversimplified but held up as fundamental truths. Some started as training gimmicks for entry level folks or laypersons. Some made sense when and where transport times were measured in days and modern communications and research were not in place yet. And some....I just can't figure out where they started (facepalm/sigh).

Let me toss out a few and see if others can cite more, or know their origins.

1. "If you sprain or break your ankle, don't remove the shoe or you won't get it back on". (Overheard in a suburban setting).
2. "You have to keep a head injury patient awake or they die". (Nurse fresh in USA from a third world country).
3. "A hospital can't do any more for a pulseless patient than we can do in our ambulance". (Wonder where I've read that before).


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 18, 2011)

"A helicopter is faster at getting a patient to the hospital than a ground ambulance".
"HEMS crews can do more for their patient on the way to the hospital than we can do while en route".
"You have to wear gloves with all patient contacts."


----------



## Joe (Dec 18, 2011)

As I sit here and post all that comes to mind is im so tired of hearing party rock anthem on the radio!

Oh and im tired of hearing "unit 115, code 1 code 3"


----------



## Joe (Dec 18, 2011)

As I sit here and post all that comes to mind is im so tired of hearing party rock anthem on the radio!

Oh and im tired of hearing "unit 115, code 1 code 3"


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 18, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> 3. "A hospital can't do any more for a pulseless patient than we can do in our ambulance". (Wonder where I've read that before).



in most situations this is true, which is why we do not transport dead people. the exception being peds, for some reason if under 12 we still transport. I know you work as an RN now, but alot has changed in the last 6 years that I have been in EMS.

4. "ohh, don't worry 'bout him, he just fell out, he'll get up in a minute."


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2011)

*I'm not responding, just adding.*

"If I'd been wearing my seatbelt I'd be dead".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2011)

"I'm in an ambulance why aren't you using the lights and sirens?!"

In EMT classes "C-spine every trauma patient"


----------



## hibiti87 (Dec 18, 2011)

the economy


----------



## bigdogems (Dec 18, 2011)

Basic courses that place an emphasis on needing ALS. Yes there is a time and place that ALS should be called for but how about we teach to treat your patient first and be aware of your additional resources


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2011)

*"Don't swim within an hour of eating"*

Or, "I got stuck with a rusty nail" (fear of tetanus).


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

I just finished teaching a week of VERY basic ventilator class. Here's the ones I heard over, and over, and over...

"Just match what the hospital has"

"The vent shoots air down the circuit to calibrate"

"You don't really need a vent, just BVM them" 

"2mgs of morphine is enough"

"Just use a dial-a-flow"


----------



## Simusid (Dec 18, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> 2. "You have to keep a head injury patient awake or they die". (Nurse fresh in USA from a third world country).
> 3. "A hospital can't do any more for a pulseless patient than we can do in our ambulance". (Wonder where I've read that before).



I've heard 3 more than a few times.  I've been skeptical about it because I'm pretty sure that the ER has more than just manual compressions/lucas, a 12 lead (plus interpretive skills), an intubation kit/BVM, and a simple drug box.   It seems like a pretty simple claim that can be backed up with facts and data.

I've heard a version of 2 that is less about "they WILL die" and more about "you should try to keep them alert and talking".   My interpretation was that an "AV" patient is generally better than a "PU" patient.


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 18, 2011)

_'Chest pain? Give nitrates! 

'You can never go wrong if you board and collar every MVC patient.

'Don't worry about pain relief, our transport times are short and the oxygen will help a little'

'We are volunteers, why should we need to know all this?' 

'At an MVC, always pull over and assist when off duty - you have legal / moral / ethical / contractual / spiritual obligation to'. 

'You should always go lights and sirens to the hospital if there is ALS is on board'

'High flow oxygen every time. It's free - use it.'

'Paramedics save lives...'(etc)_


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 18, 2011)

Simusid said:


> I've heard a version of 2 that is less about "they WILL die" and more about "you should try to keep them alert and talking".   My interpretation was that an "AV" patient is generally better than a "PU" patient.



In the vast majority of medical cardiac arrest, what you get from a Paramedic is what you'll get from a hospital team.  Trauma arrests are where the true difference is, and that's really only really for penetrating trauma.  Blunt trauma just needs to be left where they lay.




Oh... 

"The patient defines the emergency"
"...EMTs save Paramedics"


Both are so silly, so wrong, and often perpetuated by newer people, however when I hear a supposedly 'experienced' provider say it, I want to punch a baby.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 18, 2011)

" I need an ambulance"


----------



## LuvGlock (Dec 18, 2011)

"I didn't take any drugs!"

"I wasn't drinking!"

"I don't know _how_ that happened!"

"See, we left the bar, and......"


----------



## fma08 (Dec 18, 2011)

hibiti87 said:


> the economy



Touché salesman


----------



## AlphaButch (Dec 18, 2011)

"Not my patient" or any variation of this as an excuse at a facility.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 18, 2011)

" I'm not normally on this hall"
"I just got here"
"This is my first time with the patient"
"ive been on vacation"


Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> "I just got here"



I always love to see the time stamp on this. 

Especially when they just got there at like 1:47AM A normal time for a shift change.


----------



## Bullets (Dec 18, 2011)

15L on a NRB

Lets see what the medics say

Basics cant call a Code Stroke


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 18, 2011)

When EMTs say "I don't feel comfortable running this call"


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 18, 2011)

"if they are seizing, stick a spoon in their mouth so they don't swallow their tounge." (heard this in the urban setting)

"if the child is seizing, throw rubbing alcohol on him to stop the seizure" (see this more often in the Hispanic population)

"my child needs an ambulance!!!!  he has stomach pain!!!!!"  8 minutes later: "the ambulance hasn't arrived yet!!! (what's the problem?) He has SEVERE abdominal pain, and need the ambulance right now!!!!"  well, since it's severe, I'll be sure to put it at the top of the list.

"the IV lock of life is exactly what the patient needs"

EMTs save Paramedics is pretty stupid, but "BLS before ALS" is a little more solid

"lights and sirens need to be used when transporting the patient to the hospital, even if the patient is stable and walked him or herself to the back of the ambulance"

"Posting ambulance will reduce response times" despite numerous studies that show that system deployment doesn't work.

for BLS, "if the person is in pain, give them low flow oxygen... after all, oxygen has a side effect of giving pain relief"

"dispatchers can't do anything right; they often ALS a BLS call or BLS an ALS call; a monkey could do their job better" (said by many field providers who have never tried to dispatch, yet they know they could do the job better)

oh, and my suburban favorite, "it's wrong to have the two ALS providers who are there and were cancelled assist you in a non-technical lift or carry down when the patient doesn't need ALS care, better to request the FD who is going to take 10 minutes and wait until they get there and delay transport to the hospital" (said to me by 2 suburban medics, while two urban medics say "screw that, we have no problems spending 5 minutes helping you guys out")


----------



## truetiger (Dec 18, 2011)

Throw ice water on the guy who just overdosed


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 18, 2011)

truetiger said:


> Throw ice water on the guy who just overdosed



See ice bags down the pants all the time


----------



## truetiger (Dec 18, 2011)

Nurse describing an EKG of a STEMI patient being prepared for transfer to a facility with a cath lab, "We don't do axis deviation."


----------



## medic417 (Dec 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> When EMTs say "I don't feel comfortable running this call"



Thats when I say well I guess you better find a new job or take this patient.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

"Herbal, natural cures are much better than medicine"


----------



## mikie (Dec 18, 2011)

"It's what the protocol says"


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2011)

Healthcare Providers complaining about their jobs on an online forum viewable by the people we serve...... that is my bugg-a-boo


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 18, 2011)

*re*



Fish said:


> Healthcare Providers complaining about their jobs on an online forum viewable by the people we serve...... that is my bugg-a-boo



Great point.  Especially since their IP is easily found and traced back to the area they practice or at least post from.  Internet anonimity isnt so anonymous.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

Fish said:


> Healthcare Providers complaining about their jobs on an online forum viewable by the people we serve...... that is my bugg-a-boo



Ehh, I'm pretty sure if I went to a forum for outside sales, or auto technicians, or any other profession I'd see much of the same if not worse.

We're not saints, and building a false level of expectation is a good way to ensure a breach of public trust at some point. See firefighters post-9/11 and what's happening to them now in some areas as an example.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2011)

*Thanks Mikie. Now that everyone else has once again thrashed the opiod issue around..*

"I had the right of way, I had my lights and sirens on, and he just t-boned my rig for no reason" (didn't stop or adequately slow down going into intersection against the lights, or "curtseyed", then got hit).

Another driver, same issue, civilian car:"But officer, I looked and no one was there, so I drove on through,and _*out of nowhere*_...".


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 18, 2011)

How about "we are in an ambulance, we can park wherever we want" usually this statements occurs when you aren't even on a call.


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Ehh, I'm pretty sure if I went to a forum for outside sales, or auto technicians, or any other profession I'd see much of the same if not worse..



Those are not public service professions, just saying. I am not the one who created this site but I'm sure the intent was for people to be able to discuss the job not complain about it and mock our patients. 


My two cents..... that being said I tend to carry myself with a large amount of professionalism in my Job. Maybe my standards are to high...


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a very high degree of professionalism as well. But there's no reason to lock step either. Go to a physician's or nurses forum. The same stuff is there.

Those are SERVICE jobs. Perhaps if public SERVICE professionals did a little less to create and uphold an image the public wouldn't be quite as shocked when we reveal ourselves human.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 18, 2011)

*Thread cleaned up a little.  Please keep it on topic.*


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 18, 2011)

The phrase "just saying" or "that's just what I think" or "that's just my opinion," since those are normally thrown in as an attempt to prevent critical analysis of the actual post.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 18, 2011)

Joe said:


> Oh and im tired of hearing "unit 115, code 1 code 3"



Assuming "code 1" means what I think it means ("We have a report to be relayed to the ED"), it's either more widely used that I thought it was or I know what company you work for (is it based in OC?).


----------



## Bullets (Dec 19, 2011)

When people say a patient has the odor of Alcohol on their breath

No they dont, they have the odor of an Alcoholic Beverage,


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2011)

As I said in a different thread:

"I know." If someone calls you out on something that you did not do correctly and then explains the proper technique, do not respond with "I know that." Clearly you did not know that, or you would have done it the right way the first time. 

"We're BLS, we have to transport priority since we don't have medics."

"Calling medics only for pain control is stupid."

"We don't need to check the ambulance, I had this truck yesterday."

"Sealed first-in bags are a good idea."


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 19, 2011)

Remeber343 said:


> How about "we are in an ambulance, we can park wherever we want" usually this statements occurs when you aren't even on a call.



sorry bro, our C7 is like gold and might not last very long

park where I want


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2011)

Me: Why are you putting that NRB on?

Cause its protocol.

But their sat is 100% on room air.

But....its protocol.....


h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish I still had the picture of the ambulance from my old company that got a parking ticket for parking in a red zone at a hospital.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Dec 19, 2011)

Showed up on scene of seizure pt with bystanders holding spoons in their hands.

"Well, what happened was..."

"Don't give a COPD pt more than 2l/m NC."

"Hyperventilate ALL TBI's"

People with upset stomachs eating heavy foods then Dial 911 for vomiting.

Febrile infants vomiting only to find out mother fed the child whole milk.

"If I call the ambulance I'll get seen faster."

People dialing 911 from ER waiting room because they're tired of waiting.

I could go on and on.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> sorry bro, our C7 is like gold and might not last very long
> 
> park where I want



Really? Your company must just love the image you present. 



Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 19, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> sorry bro, our C7 is like gold and might not last very long
> 
> park where I want



People like you... Haha


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I wish I still had the picture of the ambulance from my old company that got a parking ticket for parking in a red zone at a hospital.



Honestly I think that's kind of ridiculous. Professional courtesy goes a long way in my books. I've done that a few times, but that is because the bays are all full and there is no where else to park after dropping a pt off.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2011)

Remeber343 said:


> Honestly I think that's kind of ridiculous. Professional courtesy goes a long way in my books. I've done that a few times, but that is because the bays are all full and there is no where else to park after dropping a pt off.




Except:

1. The hospital had been extremely clear about where it was appropriate to park.

2. The location of the ambulance presented a clear threat to anyone turning onto the main road, especially since the ambulance was not in a position to be clearly seen when people started making the turn. 


So, yea, when you park here on a non-emergency run, you've earned your ticket and the ambulance probably should have been towed.


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hm. Yeah. That is a bit ridiculous to park there. Our fire zone is still by the ER and presents no hazards to others. That seems like a bad place to park though


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 19, 2011)

While getting toned to an MVA:  "law enforcements requests evaluation for pt involved requests non code response" as every unit enroute still screams code there.  Annoying!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2011)

Remeber343 said:


> Hm. Yeah. That is a bit ridiculous to park there. Our fire zone is still by the ER and presents no hazards to others. That seems like a bad place to park though




Well, to add to the fun, that isn't anywhere near the ED. If you zoom out and notice the vehicle ramp now labeled "thru traffic only" immediately to the NE, that was the old ambulance entrance to the ED at that hospital. There's no reason for anyone to be parking there unless there's an emergency at that specific building.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The phrase "just saying" or "that's just what I think" or "that's just my opinion," since those are normally thrown in as an attempt to prevent critical analysis of the actual post.



I'm going to add "just sayin'..." to all my posts now just to piss you off 

I think everyone covered the standard sayings already. 

I'm tired of the question "What's the craziest thing you've ever seen?" or the statement "You must see some intense stuff!"


----------



## Chief Complaint (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 20, 2011)

*re*



Remeber343 said:


> While getting toned to an MVA:  "law enforcements requests evaluation for pt involved requests non code response" as every unit enroute still screams code there.  Annoying!



No offense to any LEO's in the bunch but this is because half if not more can't be trusted when it comes to a medical evaluation enough to know if a code response is needed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 20, 2011)

"Priority 2 for an unconscious.  Patient is a 34 year old male, conscious and breathing" 


"Priority 1 cardiac arrest.  88 year old, not conscious, not breathing"  




....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 20, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> "If I'd been wearing my seatbelt I'd be dead".



I've got photos of one accident scene where this is a true statement.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 20, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> I've got photos of one accident scene where this is a true statement.



n=1


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 20, 2011)

"Take it to CMH for post."
I think Dispatch doesn't realize we lost that contract two years ago. And its in one of the most traffic-laden areas of the county. 15 miles from our closest contract facility.  I sit there every day.

"You'll want to talk to..."

After following that statement around in a circle to the first person you talked to:

"We'll look into it" The hell do you mean you'll look into us needing yankauer caths? Just send us some. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 20, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Really? Your company must just love the image you present.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my out of area communications device.



It's good advertising. No complaints yet.



Remeber343 said:


> People like you... Haha



Gotta do what you gotta do. It's not hurting anyone.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 20, 2011)

"What should I carry in my jump kit in my car?"  Seriously....it should be forum policy that I'm allowed to keel haul any new member whose first post consists of anything of that sort.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 20, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> "What should I carry in my jump kit in my car?"



A severed human head.

Oh, wait, that's supposed to be a secret. h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 20, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> "What should I carry in my jump kit in my car?"  Seriously....it should be forum policy that I'm allowed to keel haul any new member whose first post consists of anything of that sort.



So after you have a 1,000 posts it is ok to have a jump kit in your car??

Looks like I know what I'm getting for Christmas...


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 20, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> I've got photos of one accident scene where this is a true statement.


i'm sure you do.  and I've got about a thousand photos of MVAs where seat belts prevented a more serious injury.  and I'm sure someone who specializes in kinematics can explain exact why seat belts save lives and reduce injuries.



Remeber343 said:


> While getting toned to an MVA:  "law enforcements requests evaluation for pt involved requests non code response" as every unit enroute still screams code there.  Annoying!


You think that's bad?  I was dispatched for an MVA, and the officer on scene requested no lights or sirens response.  and then during the response, he had dispatch start asking "what's your eta?"  and two minutes later "what's your ETA?"  well, you requested no lights, and it's rush hour, and we are coming from the other end of town.  oh well, I get paid by the hour, and you can babysit the obviously stable patient until I get there.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 20, 2011)

> and I'm sure someone _who specializes in kinematics_ can explain exact why seat belts save lives and reduce injuries.


You rang?

-Prevention of ejection from the vehicle
-Prevention of secondary impact with interior of vehile
-Allows a greater distance over which your body can decelerate (by allowing it to slow down along with the seat instead of abruptly stopping when you hit the steering wheel, dash, windshield or the back of the seats. 
-Allows energy to be effectively transferred from the strongest parts of the torso (shoulders and pelvic crests) to the seat....assuming that you're wearing your seatbelt correctly. 
-Keeps one a safe distance from the airbags as they deploy

Those would be the big ones.


----------



## Joe (Dec 20, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> sorry bro, our C7 is like gold and might not last very long
> 
> park where I want



Mmm C7  my favorite thing heard on the radio.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 20, 2011)

*"She was just fine last time we looked in on her"*

Ditto "Here are her last (normal) vital signs" (how true they are..."last"...). We just took them five minutes ago".

"Come around back and DO NOT use lights and sirens, it will bother the other patients" (pulseless patient in a doctor's office, no CPR in progress).

"You can't miss it" (rural dispatch or LE driving instructions).


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 20, 2011)

"unconscious but(t) breathing" why must they tone it out like that??


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 20, 2011)

Remeber343 said:


> "unconscious but(t) breathing" why must they tone it out like that??



We get "unresponsive, breathing." Idk if has always been that way. I agree with you though, I'd laugh if I heard it toned out that way.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 21, 2011)

*I guess we have all covered what we are tired of reading.*

Carry on, though!


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Dec 22, 2011)

how about
"Ive had whatever problem since noon yesterday." (and its 0300)
"I pay taxes, so that means im paying you, do as I say"
"It will be faster for me to be seen if I go by ambulance"
"We are doing CPR because they stopped breathing" "But you just told me they were awake alert and breathing" "Yea but they stopped for a minute so we have to keep doing CPR" 
"If I take the spoon out of her mouth she will choke" (during a siezure)


----------



## tacitblue (Dec 22, 2011)

"nurses are a higher level of care." 

Perhaps now yes, but your self defeating attitude gets the profession no where.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 22, 2011)

tacitblue said:


> "nurses are a higher level of care."
> 
> Perhaps now yes, but your self defeating attitude gets the profession no where.









What does attitude have to do with the poor education in this field?

Furthermore, what does attitude have to do with level of care?

Are you saying we provide the same exact service out of an ambulance as can be provided in a hospital?

Then why is our destination always the ER? Why not the pharmacy to pick up some antibiotics for our patient's infection? 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacitblue (Dec 22, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> What does attitude have to do with the poor education in this field?
> 
> Furthermore, what does attitude have to do with level of care?
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry, I am not quite picking up your argument. I mentioned a generality commonly made by medics in my area; paramedics complaining about the fact that most consider a nurse to be a "higher" level of care than a medic. I made no mention of my opinion regarding that philosophy. However, I will now explain.

I work in Los Angeles where MICNs are considered by the local decision makers to be qualified to supervise paramedic care in the field. While it is no secret that a registered nurse probably has more education than a paramedic educated(trained) in Los Angeles, I believe that comparing nurses to paramedics is apples to oranges. A properly educated paramedic vs a registered nurse is a false comparison; the two professionals occupy different areas of healthcare. 

The fact that we don't provide the "exact same" care as a hospital in the ambulance has no bearing on this. If we are to use that line of reasoning, which is the "higher level of care" for a patient with a dissecting thoracic aorta, a paramedic ambulance or a small community hospital with RNs and a physician staffed ED? Think about that one for a minute.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 22, 2011)

*Sorry I asked.*

Oh dear ModGods, seal this thread forever!


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry, I took it off course, That not a discussion for this thread.

Mods, if you would kindly remove these posts to let this good humoured conversation carry on as is it would be appreciated.

[/whyyoushouldn'tppstwhileonthejohninthemorning]

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## firetender (Dec 22, 2011)

*By request of the OP*

thread closed


----------

